# Hi there - new here!



## Commander (Sep 11, 2005)

As Troy Tempest and the crew appear to be out on a mission at the moment I seem to have a little time to myself so I just thought I'd pop in and say hi!

Here is a link to my http://www.chrisblackwell.co.uk/CB%20Pages/CV%20pages/Biography.html (BIOGRAPHY) so pop over and take a peek if you like as I can't be arsed to write it all out again. I hope to pick up some useful tips from you chaps and share some of mine too!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi Chris! Welcome aboard. Very cool bio and accomplishments, its an honor to have you here.

See you around :wink:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Chris,

Welcome!!!

You've got a really cool CV!!!!

You are going to be good to have around here.

Best,
Hans


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 11, 2005)

Just listened to "Ghost Dance". Listened to Edward Scissorhands a lot before writing that did ya? 8)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 11, 2005)

impressive credits and pieces! Welcome! :D


----------



## Jackull (Sep 11, 2005)

Commander Chris,

Hope you'd enjoy being here. Lots of kewl katz. Welcome & good credits specially playing with the legends (ledzePP)

jackULL


----------

